# Conexión display ánodo común DA05



## MarioTGP (Nov 10, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y escribo el primer post para preguntar si me pueden asesorar con lo siguiente, estoy tratando de conectar un display de ánodo común DA05 conectando el pin número 8 a una resistencia de 120 ohms y luego a vcc de 5v, las entradas a los segmentos A, B, C, D, E, F, G están directamente conectadas a las salidas de un decodificador 74ls47 ( el decodificador está conectado a voltaje 5v y a tierra, pero no les he puesto ningún valor en sus entrada, esto lo hago para ver si el display me marca el cero) pero el display no enciende, ¿creen que se quemó el display? ¿alguien me puede ayudar? un saludo eso es todo, gracias


----------



## jim_17 (Nov 11, 2007)

La verdad no entiendo mucho sobre descodificadores, pero puede haber 3 hipotesis:

1- El decodificador no funciona
2- Has conectado mal el decodificador al display
3- Algun led del display no funciona ( esto podrias  comprobarlo tu mismo conectando el anodo a v+ i luego ir cambiando de posicion el tierra, siempre con una R )


----------



## eddy70 (Nov 12, 2007)

hola, checa en busqueda del foro ami me paso lo que ati y solicite ayuda y resolvi el problema, debes poner las resistencias un poco mayor ya que se pueden fundir los led del display yo los puse de 330 ohms como minimo, en a,b,c,d,e,f,g, y conectarlo 5v incluso puedes checar el display directamente con el multimetro en la escala de diodo para que cheques cada terminal y que no se haya dañado.


----------



## Saint_ (Nov 12, 2007)

no te agas lio, si no le pone s ningun valor a las entradas del deco, este asume 1 por tanto el deco esta asumundo que tiene puro unos a la entrada, esto es quivalente al 15 en decimal seguramente por eso en que no te da ninfun valor.

si quieres ver valores en el display pon los vapores ala entrada del deco, asi sabras si esta mal comencado o no.


----------

